
How to build a basic Salesforce REST API integration - jamesjgill
https://engineering.gosquared.com/salesforce-rest-api-integration
======
JBReefer
The product they're describing/selling is very creepy - I don't want anyone to
be notified when I'm browsing a pricing page. Are you serious?

